# Kurvenanzeige mit frei wählbaren Parametern und mehreren Y-Achsen WinCC V11 SP2



## franky22 (8 März 2012)

Hallo!

 Ich möchte gerne eine Kurvenanzeige in WinCC V11 SP2 erstellen, wo der Kunde selbst entscheiden kann welche Parameter er sich gemeinsam auf einer Kurvenanzeige anzeigen lässt. Die Kurvenanzeige sollte zu jedem Wert eine eigene Y-Achse haben wo Anfangs- und Endwert der Skalierung einstellbar sind, jedoch eine gemeinsame X-Achse (Zeitspanne von - bis). Hätte mir gedacht die Kurvenanzeige für 3-5 Parameter anzupassen. Die Parameter hätte Ich mir gedacht werden im Archiv mitaufgezeichnet, und der Kunde kann sich dann die Parameter, welche er anzeigen lassen will aus einer Textliste auswählen. Ist das möglich?3

Sollte so wie im Links sein:
http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=038259-1331190070.png&size=original

Danke im Voraus

 Mfg Franky


----------



## asci25 (8 März 2012)

Gegenfrage: Runtime Advanced oder Professional? In der Professional geht es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## sailor (8 März 2012)

Du kannst doch die gesamte Parametrierung des Trendcontrol für den User einstellbar machen. Mit/ohne Persistenz,...
Gruß
Sailor


----------



## franky22 (8 März 2012)

Hallo!

Bräuchte es für eine Runtime WinCC Advanced

Blöde Frage, was ist eine Trendcontrol?

mfG


----------



## sailor (8 März 2012)

Oh, meinst du Winccflex?
In WINCCV11, wie du schreibst gibtes die Controls. U.a. auch trendcontrol.
Oder arbeitest Du mit WINCCFlex im TIAP?
Gruß
Sailor


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 März 2012)

Von was für einer Kurve sprechen wir hier überhaupt ?
Wirklich von einem Trend ... oder eher von einer Profilkurve (mit einer Anzahl n X-Werten und Y-Werten) ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## sailor (8 März 2012)

Er schreibt doch WINCC V11 SP2. Da muss er doch die Controls kennen, oder? 
Gruß
Sailor


----------



## franky22 (9 März 2012)

Hallo!

Zeichne viele Temperaturen auf und möchte die dann frei wählbar auf einem Diagramm sichtbar machen. Die Temperaturen sind nicht alle im gleichen Bereich, daher bräuchte ich mehrere Y-Achsen. X-Achse soll nur eine Zeitspanne mit Anfangs und Endzeit sein.

Ich arbeite mit WinCC flexible im TIA Portal.

Mit Trendcontrol meint ihr sicher die Kurvenanzeige, oder? Die Kurvenanzeige ist ja schön und gut, hier habe ich aber nur 2 Y-Achsen, eine links und eine rechts, kann aber die Variablenanbindung an die Kurve leider nicht dynamisieren, oder? Die beiden Y-Achsen und die X-Achse lassen sich zwar auf Anfangs und Endwert dynamisieren, die Variablenanbindung der Kurve jedoch nicht. Möchte eben gerade die Zusammenstellung der Kurven für den User frei wählbar machen.

mfG


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 März 2012)

Hallo,
so wie ich das sehe hast du die Möglichkeiten der Anzeige alle aufgezählt und ganz nebenbei auch alle ihre Defizite ... 

So wie ich das sehe wirst du mit deinem Wunsch mit den Bordmitteln von WinCCFlexibel / TIA nicht weiterkommen. Ggf. gibt es irgendwo ein kompatibles ActiveX, dass du integrieren könntest - für die Anzeige von Profilkurven mache ich das bei uns so. 

Gruß
Larry


----------



## franky22 (9 März 2012)

Hallo!

Und wo könnte ich so ein kompatibles Active X herbekommen, bzw. wer könnte so was haben?

mfG


----------



## sailor (9 März 2012)

Alles klar. WINCCV11 ist nicht Winccflexible.
Du kannst die Endwerte der Y-Achse entweder über Script oder über eine Variable dynamisieren.
Und die Kurven z.B. über eine Multiplexvariable.
Bsp.: Mehrere Variablen anlegen, multiplexen ankreuzen, Indexvariable anlegen, Wertevariablen in die Multiplextabelle eintragen und die Multiplexvariable in der Kurvenanzeige als Kurvenwert bei Bedarf das gleiche für den Endwert der Y-Achsen oder automatisch anpassen lassen.
Es sind m.W. nur 2 Achsen links und rechts machbar.
Gruß
Sailor


----------



## franky22 (9 März 2012)

Danke vorerst. Multiplexen ist schon mal besser als ein Stein aufn Kopf. Hab ich jetzt momentan in der Arbeit, falls jedoch wer noch was besseres weis, bitte mitteilen.

mfG


----------

